# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  The server is currently very busy, please try again error

## FifaPlaya96

on my new runescape account i was just verified my account and was creating my character when I click the "play now" button i keep getting the error "The server is currently very busy, please try again" i have been trying to create an account for the past 2 days now and i still keep getting the same error. does anyone know how to fix this?
thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## StackerofDOt

Hmm. Sorry. All i can say is that
I did not have this error myself and I created an account like 2 days agoé

----------


## bestBotter

This happens from time to time and should go away soon.

----------

